# Masters in Management in Australia



## mrkiran (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello.

I am interested in pursuing Master of Management in Australia. I have a few doubts regarding the same. Please give ur valuable inputs/advice/suggestions.

1) What job opportunities are available to international students pursuing this course?
2) How easy or difficult is it to find a job after completion of this course in Australia/ Globally?
3) And how would you rate this course when compared to Masters in Intl Management(MIM) of Europe or Master of Engg Management( MEM) in US/Canada?


Universities that I want to apply to :
University of Melbourne
University of Sydney.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gaurav.patel2015atgmail.c (Feb 1, 2014)

Well bro there are lots of opportunities once you complete your masters with good grades you can get different jobs worldwide
When you compared it with others countries yeah its true that every degree has its own value but there is nothing like Australia i can guarantee........


----------



## mrkiran (Jan 18, 2014)

I have got admits from Univ. of Melbourne, Sydney and Queensland.
From what I've read, job opportunities are ok..but nothing great. Any help/advice from seniors will be of great help.


----------

